# IBM Laptop keyboard typing numbers instead of letters



## hunters (Jun 13, 2005)

I have an IBM laptop that is typing numbers instead of letters on the keyboard. 
I am running windows XP on the laptop. 
I had an external keyboard attached to the laptop and it works fine. 
Things I have tried:
turning off the number lock
disabling macros

thanks


----------



## bonduout (Sep 26, 2006)

Hello! I had the same problem! The "Num Lk" key activates the numeric keyboard (blue characters). The "Fn" (Function Key) will turn it off, or vice-versa (can't remeber exactly)! Anways, just press the "num lk" and the "fn" key and it should return to normal!


----------



## hunters (Jun 13, 2005)

I tried the function key and the number lock previously. It did not work. However I tried again and it worked for some keys and not the others. So I did it again and it did work for all. I think it is possessed.


----------

